# Schatten hinter Bild



## Daveman007 (15. August 2005)

hallo es gibt doch bestimmt die möglichkeit mit css einen Schatten hinter einen Bild zu erstellen. weiß jemand wies geht?


----------



## AKrebs70 (15. August 2005)

Hallo!

Da gibt es eine Möglichkeit di aber eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen ist da sie nur im IE funktioniert.

<div style="width:100%; font-size:85px; color:blue; filterropShadow(color=#C0C0C0, offx=3, offy=3)">
....Bild....
</div>

Axel


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. August 2005)

Hi,
du kannst dir auch mal die Seite hier anschauen:
http://search.atomz.com/search/?sp-q=shadow&sp-a=sp1002d27b&sp-f=ISO-8859-1&sp-p=All&sp-k=All


Viele Grüße


----------

